# Warhammer Online Open Beta Client Download



## free1

EA has announced that Warhammer Online Open Beta will begin on September 7th, 2008. Now you can download Warhammer open beta client from Fileplanet.com - Required a free FilePlanet account and warhammer open beta pre-order code.

GMbar will never stop providing online service for warhammer online well ahead of time. Purchase Warhammer Online Open Beta Code from gmbar.com, best price, best service!

Buy now:
http://www.gmbar.com/war-cdkey.php
Talk to our 24/7 chat system now!


----------

